# New to me Bristol Skiff



## bwolfjohnson (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi all

Long time reader but new member.

I have a new to me 2008 Bristol Skiff 17' She has a 2006 Yamaha 40 hp.

Always been in freshwater, until this past weekend...finally got her saltwater baptism!!

She will be trailered from Beverly Massachusetts and mainly Salem waters and Plum Island Sound, fly fishing and beach runs.

Including some photos, please any advice is appreciated.

First thing, I would like to move the battery to below the center console, better weight distribution and there is plenty of cable off the motor to move it.

Would also like to put a Yeti 35 in front of the console, there is a wood bench there now, movable.

Also, she has no electronics or gauges, I would like to get a tachometer and planning on a Garmin Echomap 7" or a 9' to go on top of the console. Running while standing up, it would be nice to have the biggest screen possible, but not sure if the 9" would be too big??

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Thats a sweet lil rig looks like a LOT of fun which is what boats should be 👍 welcome aboard 😊👍😎


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sweet boat!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I love that front hatch looks like you could actually get a anchor in there most are to small....


----------



## bwolfjohnson (Oct 20, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> I love that front hatch looks like you could actually get a anchor in there most are to small....


Thanks, yes that forward hatch has plenty of room for an anchor, actually two. I would like to put a bow cleat up there this winter, there are two cleats port and starboard but well aft of the storage compartment.


----------

